# Portland Oregon support groups?



## OneGeniusMan (May 3, 2013)

Does anyone know of any good ones?


----------



## ForeverFloating (May 4, 2013)

No, unfortunately I don't, but it is nice (well not really because I would never want someone to suffer with having SAD) to know of someone who also lives in Portland Oregon. Well actually I live in Gresham, but very close.


----------

